# Thompson ST546v6 restarting/crashing :(



## LazyOne (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello, this problem started quite some time ago now, and it seems with time it got only worse. I have ADSL router/modem in my home, with a 10 Mbps line running, the day i changed my Internet plan problems began, but i suspect it's not my ISP's fault but rather something wrong with the router itself. So here what's wrong with it: in the evening or during the day, seems that it doesn't matter anymore, router just hangs up for a few seconds, and like 10 seconds later it just restarts itself. In event log it's always the same message: KERNEL warm restart. And it keeps happening more often again and again and again, it helped at first when i changed the firmware from 7.xx, which i had on it before the change of my internet plan, and restarts stopped for a day or two, now it keeps happening again, and the thing is, after restarts my internets speed becomes kind of unstable, speed tests jums up and down like 1.5 MB/s to 2.2 MB/s, rather when it's stable it goes 5 MB/s with the same speedtest. And if i restart it manually after the KERNEL warm restart, speed goes back to normal most of the time, untill next restart occours. I only have one computer, sometimes two running on my router aswell as an IPTV connection.

Here's my last event log:

00:08:56 (since last boot) LOGIN User Administrator logged in on [HTTP] (from 192.168.1.64)

Warning 00:00:37 (since last boot) DHCC lease ip-address 10.225.17.244 bound to intf Management

Warning 00:00:37 (since last boot) DHCC IP address 10.225.17.244 (255.255.0.0) set on intf Management: ok.

Info 00:00:34 (since last boot) GRP Default destination is routed via gateway 78.59.255.254

Warning 00:00:34 (since last boot) DHCC lease ip-address 78.59.192.55 bound to intf Internet

Warning 00:00:34 (since last boot) DHCC IP address 78.59.192.55 (255.255.128.0) set on intf Internet: ok.

Info 00:00:32 (since last boot) xDSL linestate up (downstream: 14742 kbit/s, upstream: 766 kbit/s; output Power Down: 13.5 dBm, Up: 6.0 dBm; line Attenuation Down: 7.5 dB, Up: 5.5 dB; snr Margin Down: 19.5 dB, Up: 20.0 dB)

Warning 00:00:13 (since last boot) DHCS server up

Info 00:00:12 (since last boot) FIREWALL level changed to Disabled.

Error 00:00:10 (since last boot) FIREWALL exact tcp state check (1 of 1): Protocol: TCP Src ip: 192.168.1.64 Src port: 63479 Dst ip: 128.32.251.217 Dst port: 56704

Info 00:00:08 (since last boot) FIREWALL event (1 of 1): enabled rules

Warning 00:00:01 (since last boot) KERNEL Warm restart

Info 00:00:01 (since last boot) FIREWALL event (1 of 1): modified rules

Info 00:00:01 (since last boot) FIREWALL event (1 of 1): created rules


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

I would suggest you do a Factory reset. This would give you a level field to start from. 
If no improvement then look to replacing you cables, filters etc. (one at a time). Your SNR is woeful!


----------

